# Recordings of Stravinsky's Mass



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

What recordings of Stravinsky's _Mass_ do you like?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The ones that I've listened to - 

Stravinsky's own, Columbia Symphony Chorus
Bernstein on DG, English Bach Festival Chorus
Simon Preston, Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford 
Robert Craft, The Simon Joly Chorale, The Gregg Smith Singers
James O'Donnell, Westminster Cathedral Choir
Reinbert de Leeuw, Netherlands Chamber Choir
Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent

I love the work and all these recordings have been very enjoyable for me.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

It's true; you won't go wrong with any of those.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Stravinsky/Columbia


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the Stravinsky recording on the _Sacred Works_ instalment of the Stravinsky Edition (Sony). I like the work very much (one of my favourites from IS's middle period) but I'm not one for collecting different versions of the same thing apart from certain symphonic cycles.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

:: Ancerl/CzPO & Prague Philharmonic Choir [Supraphon '67]

I favor Ancerl & company in Stravinsky's Mass, especially for the keen, rhythmically astute conducting of Ancerl and the Slavic flavor and piquancy of the Czech singers and winds. [It's coupled with my favorite recordings of Cantata and _Les Noces_ in various Supraphon releases.]


----------

